# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  https://eltrasta.com/siupd/completed.rht

## Denis Andronov

Идет постоянная отсылка на это сайт
Читал в других форумах сообщения но у меня  нет файла prefs.js
 	Код:

user_pref("network.proxy.autoconfig_url", "https://eltrasta.com/siupd/completed.rht");

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Судя по всему ссылка идет на зараженный файл 

https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/b...is/1406019450/

Указанный выше код появился в каком файле на сайте? Какая СMS используется?

----------


## Val_Ery

prefs.js - огнелисовый файл, располагается в каталоге профиля пользователя.
Ссылка - http://kb.mozillazine.org/Prefs.js_file
Настройка прокси - через about**:config вбить в поисковой строке network.proxy.autoconfig_url и установить выбранное значение. Теперь о значениях... - переходим сюда, поиском по странице ищем параметр network.proxy.type и выбираем понравившийся. Значение по умолчанию - 0.
Или проще  :Smiley:  - через настройки программы
У Вас, вероятно, стоит 2 и прописан url тута network.proxy.autoconfig_url???

Теперь о том, где искать prefs.js...
Он должен располагаться в профиле. Не там, куда установлена программа. Именно в профиле. Вместе с временными файлами, паролями, пользовательскими базами и пр. - читать

Сам файл имеет отношение к пользовательским настройкам. Поэтому и располагается в профиле... Вы всегда можете создать новый профиль, с дефолтными настройками. Если по какой-то причине не можете разобраться со старым  :Smiley:  Кстати, в каталоге, куда установлена программа (C:/ProgramFiles/Firefox, к примеру) должен быть каталог Browser, в нем находится файлик omni.ja (это архив, у меня ark его без вопросов открывает, надо только указать, что это java-архив; думаю ВинРар откроет...).

Если интересно, посмотрите по пути default/profile. Там лежит ваш prefs.js с одним камментом - не редактируйте этот файл. Ибо при установке программы/профиля он будет скопирован в новый каталог профиля и заполнен данными, видимо, отсюда default/preferences/firefox.js

Да, ещё... Вам бы проверится на заразу  :Smiley: ...

----------


## regist

*Denis Andronov*, насколько понял у вас заражён не сайт, а компьютер. 
Вам сюда http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46 при этом прочитав http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------

